# How do you deal with shedding?



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

So I know how GSDs sheds forever.  I need advice on how you guys deal with the daily maintenance. Maverick is a white GSD and you know how they shed more than the black and tan GSDs.

Will you tell me about your daily and weekly routine? How often do you brush them? How often do you vacuum inside? Does your GSD let you vacuum them?  Do you brush them before they can come back inside? Do you use a lint remover on your work clothes before you leave everyday? How often to you brush and vacuum your couch? (he's not allowed on it but we seem to always find hair on it )

Any advice will help!

Thanks,
jhoanna
(Maverick's mom)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't really deal with shedding. My dog sheds very little.

1) feed raw
2) got a dog blower -- K9 III, and use that daily to get rid of dust, dander and any loose hairs 
3) supplement with Feedsentials, coconut oil, borage oil, and evening primrose oil, in rotation.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't really deal with shedding. My dog sheds very little.
> 
> 1) feed raw
> 2) got a dog blower -- K9 III, and use that daily to get rid of dust, dander and any loose hairs
> 3) supplement with Feedsentials, coconut oil, borage oil, and evening primrose oil, in rotation.


How much coconut oil ?


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't really deal with shedding. My dog sheds very little.
> 
> 1) feed raw
> 2) got a dog blower -- K9 III, and use that daily to get rid of dust, dander and any loose hairs
> 3) supplement with Feedsentials, coconut oil, borage oil, and evening primrose oil, in rotation.



When you say raw, you mean uncooked food? How often do you feed yours raw? I'm worried mine might get sick. 

Dog blower sounds great! I just googled it.  I have an industrial vacuum that I can reverse and blow air. I can do this daily and then brush him twice a week. Is that doable?

Yes, how much coconut oil? I keep them in my pantry. Is olive oil a good choice too?

Thanks for the ideas! I'm getting excited already!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have several dogs, 2 GSD's and 2 goldens mixed in there. They shedded more a couple months ago then now. I vacuum every three days and dust once a week. I have a purifier on my furnace and a couple small freestanding purifers . They get baths once to twice a year, some of them not even that. I also dry them with a high force dryer. They all love water, so after swimming I dry them with the dryer, which I'm sure helps. I brush them all every few months. My GSD's don't shed much, the goldens shed more, but it's still not bad. I feed a higher quality food with no supplements at this time. I think my cats shed more.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I have several dogs, 2 GSD's and 2 goldens mixed in there. They shedded more a couple months ago then now. I vacuum every three days and dust once a week. I have a purifier on my furnace and a couple small freestanding purifers . They get baths once to twice a year, some of them not even that. I also dry them with a high force dryer. They all love water, so after swimming I dry them with the dryer, which I'm sure helps. I brush them all every few months. My GSD's don't shed much, the goldens shed more, but it's still not bad. I feed a higher quality food with no supplements at this time. I think my cats shed more.


Once to twice a year bath, wow! Maverick would be so thrilled, he hates water. We always struggle during bath times. Not fun for both of us. 

What do you feed your GSDs? Do you mind telling me the brand? I feed mine The Diamond brand. It's what he liked the most after going through 3 different brands.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maverick M said:


> Once to twice a year bath, wow! Maverick would be so thrilled, he hates water. We always struggle during bath times. Not fun for both of us.
> 
> What do you feed your GSDs? Do you mind telling me the brand? I feed mine The Diamond brand. It's what he liked the most after going through 3 different brands.


I feed Infinia Salmon and Sweet Potatoe and switch with the Bison every now and then. It's only available at feed stores and very few of them.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/infinia-dog-food/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a stand up shower and when it's bath time I call them in one at a time, tell them it's bath time and they walk in and sit down. Downside is that when I'm taking a shower my youngest golden thinks he can join me


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I have a stand up shower and when it's bath time I call them in one at a time, tell them it's bath time and they walk in and sit down. Downside is that when I'm taking a shower my youngest golden thinks he can join me



Hahaha! That just made me laugh!


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

any more ideas and suggestions?


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I give my white shepherd 2, 500 mgs capsules of krill oil daily. He's 94 lbs. GREATLY reduced shedding and his coat is now luxurious, used to be dry and a bit wirey. Its human grade, I buy it at Costco.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

I started my white shepherd on a product called "PetImmune" by Palladius I buy online-It has help decrease his shedding by at least 85%.

He also gets brushed daily with a regular pin type dog brush- I was using the shedding rake daily up until a month after he was on the supplement-now I only use it weekly and even then I don't get much hair and plan to back off to monthly-He has gotten a bath monthly since I got him at 8 weeks.
The once to twice daily floor vacuuming has went back to the normal 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Feeding a good quality diet, either kibble (personally I rotate between Fromm's four star grain free flavours) or raw

Brush often - a rake works wonders or a pin brush. Furminator when needed

Supplements - Coconut oil, salmon oil - promotes health from within, healthy skin means healthy coat

Cleaning - 90% of our house is hardwood or tile, very easy to vacuum or sweep. All beds have covers which are washable which are washed 4-5x a year, then I beat them to get out any hair that may be left.

Delgado only gets baths 2 maybe 3 times a year and he doesn't smell unless he rolls in something I'd rather not know about


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a white shepherd and I have decided that my only pants will be khakis and jeans from now on, no more black or dark colored ones *grin*. I wait UNTIL I get to work to lint roll as it never seems to matter how stealth I am the silly dog will rub on me with some body part as soon as I walk out the door. Lucky for me my carpets and couch are light tan so his hair isn't quite as noticeable on them.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

blueangele said:


> I have a white shepherd and I have decided that my only pants will be khakis and jeans from now on, no more black or dark colored ones *grin*. I wait UNTIL I get to work to lint roll as it never seems to matter how stealth I am the silly dog will rub on me with some body part as soon as I walk out the door. Lucky for me my carpets and couch are light tan so his hair isn't quite as noticeable on them.


Same thing here. I feed and play with him before I take a shower. My scrubs are big magnets for his hair.  Then I run out into the garage before he can catch me.  Well, not really run. Hahaha! I get him on a down stay, give a treat and walk into the garage.

I also bought a new set of lighter colored jeans, to wear on times that I walk and play with him. Skinny jeans are magnets too. My husband and I only wear white socks inside the house now, like you, hair isn't as noticeable on these.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

viking said:


> I give my white shepherd 2, 500 mgs capsules of krill oil daily. He's 94 lbs. GREATLY reduced shedding and his coat is now luxurious, used to be dry and a bit wirey. Its human grade, I buy it at Costco.


I started giving him fish oil a few days ago. I'll start giving him my krill oil as soon as I finish that bottle. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

I can see now that other than vacuuming and regular grooming. His diet is a big factor too. I use the Diamond extreme athlete that is high in protein. I will look into a different kind and maybe start adding raw. I will have to do more research on that. He will now get a teaspoon of either the fish oil, krill oil, olive oil and coconut oil every meal. I can't believe I haven't been doing that.

I use the rake and the biggest furminator I can find in petsmart. He never seems to run out of hair .  I will also try the pin brush.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The other essential, after diet and grooming and vacuuming: a good sense of humor  You will find dog hair on your clothes, in your car, behind your furniture, in your food.... acceptance is a big step, lol!


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> The other essential, after diet and grooming and vacuuming: a good sense of humor  You will find dog hair on your clothes, in your car, behind your furniture, in your food.... acceptance is a big step, lol!




Hahaha! You are right, I find it in my car too! Now, I also vacuum the car more often than I used too!


----------

